# A new contest in WV



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 12, 2007)

They are seeking KCBS sanctions in 2008.  Looks like a fun contest for the first year.

http://www.panhandlepickin.com/


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like a nice contest Bill.  Are you going?  Only 288 miles for me making it one of the closer contests for me.  Nice cash payout, very low entry fee.  I think I might have talked myself into this one!


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 12, 2007)

On that page it says Sept 8th,2007.
Are you sure its not till next year?,I would like to go if its this year.
Aaron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 12, 2007)

Aaron, it is this year but it is a trial run (September 7-8, 2007).  Only two KCBS categories (chicken and pork ribs) with a cooks choice for a third.  Only need to turn in for three judges two if I read that right.

The timing works for me so I think I'll try to go.  Hope to see you there!

Dallas


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 12, 2007)

I was hoping it was with full KCBS sanctioning,oh well we will probably go in 2008.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

I am going to try to be there.  Havent talked to Gary yet but we are looking for at least one more comp this year.  I will be off that weekend so I want to do it.

Gary?


----------



## jwatki (Aug 13, 2007)

*Panhandle*

It will be great to see you guys there. I think they have ten teams already signed up. It will be a great event. We will be vending and competing too. Hope to see you guys.
John


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am going to try to be there.  Havent talked to Gary yet but we are looking for at least one more comp this year.  I will be off that weekend so I want to do it.
> 
> Gary?



I had originally planned to go when I read about it.. but after checking my calender, I found I have prior commitments for that day


----------

